# ISO baby names



## corazon (Aug 30, 2005)

My husband and I are having trouble coming up with baby names.  We don't seem to have one we can agree on and the names we do agree on are just okay, nothing special.  We would like something original but not too out there.  Here are the names we've come up with so far.

*Boys*
Gray
Rowan
Skye
Liam
Theron

*Girls*
Avery
Marisol
Aria
Aurelia
Cheyanne (IMO, yuck)

I'd appreciate any ideas you all have.  We still have over 2 months but we are getting short on ideas.  Thanks all!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 30, 2005)

My neighbor's little boy's name is Liam, and he's so adorable (age 7). Their little girl's name is Ryan, which I know most people associate with boys, but it works. She's adorable too (age 9).
I like strong, old fashioned names, that, hopefully are not too trendy. Good luck. This can be hard work!


----------



## The Z (Aug 30, 2005)

It would be easier to suggest if I knew more about the LAST name the first would be going with... maybe you could PM me or give us some idea about the last name...

Like, maybe it's a three-syllable Spanish-sounding name that starts with R (or something).


----------



## callie (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm certainly not up on the current "trendy" names or what is TOO common right now...but I like the name Riley for a girl or a boy and the name Zoe for a girl.  *Good luck!* 

I had a name all picked out for my daughter...then completely changed my mind when I saw her!  I chose a name that wasn't even on my list of choices...I've never regretted my choice, and my daughter likes her name, too!


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2005)

*Girls*

River
Rain
Paige

*Boys*

Joseph
Seth
Connor


----------



## corazon (Aug 30, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> It would be easier to suggest if I knew more about the LAST name the first would be going with... maybe you could PM me or give us some idea about the last name...
> 
> Like, maybe it's a three-syllable Spanish-sounding name that starts with R (or something).


 
Gilbert.  That will be his or her last name.  I wish I could give the baby a different last name...


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 30, 2005)

Of the names you listed, I like Rowan and Avery the best.  I tend to go towards more traditional names, too.  For boys, I really liked the names Brian and Alexander (and call him Alex) but DH didn't like either for some reason  .  In the last two months there have been three Isabella/Isabelles born on our street.  My mom's a nursery school teacher and she has 3 each of Grace and Olivia this year, too.  Nice names but a little too used at this point for my taste!


----------



## middie (Aug 30, 2005)

Austin for a boy. that's my son's middle name. wwe named him william for don's brother who died several years prior.

Desiree for a girl. that's my name but i can share !!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 30, 2005)

Being a school teacher I had a really hard time picking names cause I knew so many kids and some of them put me off the name!! When I was pregnant with my youngest I loved the name Liam but DH said it reminded him of Liam Gallagher from Oasis! Now I'm glad we didn't have a boy and use it cause we have about 4 Liams at school and they are all awful!!!
I like traditonal names spelt correctly!! You have no idea how hard it is for children with unusual spellings cause no one ever spells their name right and (I know this is petty) they can never but personalised things at shops- my older daughter is Jessica which they have writing pads, pens,  mugs you name it with her name on it but Erin her little sister is much harder to find and boy does she get upset!
I think no matter what you name the baby everyone gets used to it eventually no matter what they said or thought in the start.


----------



## corazon (Aug 30, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Being a school teacher I had a really hard time picking names cause I knew so many kids and some of them put me off the name!! When I was pregnant with my youngest I loved the name Liam but DH said it reminded him of Liam Gallagher from Oasis! Now I'm glad we didn't have a boy and use it cause we have about 4 Liams at school and they are all awful!!!


 
Hmm...maybe we won't go with Liam then. 
I understand what you mean about certain names putting you off.  I used to like the name Paige but then we met this little girl who came off quite creepy to me and now I can't help but think of her when I hear the name.

As of now, for me anyway (not sure about DH), Gray and Avery are my #1s.

When we picked out our son's name, Aidan, we liked it because it wasn't a name we heard of often.  Now it seems like everyone is naming their kid Aidan.  He's going to be one of those kids who has three Aidans in his class at school.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 30, 2005)

I love the name Aiden, my cousin has an Aiden and there is one at school but its spelt Ayden. I didn't realise how popular Jessica was until later but Jess has never had another Jess in her class although there are others at the school and there is one other in her soccer team.
We have lots of Isabellas at school at the moment but they are 5 and Grace is making a comeback big time! We went through a Lauren phase but it seems to be slowing. I have 2 Nicholas' in my class they are 11. I love that name and they are both nice!!


----------



## Dove (Aug 30, 2005)

What is your background..Irish, English, Scottish etc. that could help, lean towards that..


----------



## pdswife (Aug 30, 2005)

Hannah, Haley,

For boys I like the OLD names that seem
more normal these days.. Joe, Sam, Ben,
my favorite though is Jake.  It sounds like a strong mans name.


----------



## jkath (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's another thought: think of what characters or values you'd like to instill in your child. Then, do a search as to what name derives it's origin from it. One of my names means "God is Gracious". I like that.
Also, ditto to what mrsmac said! We have a little cousin named "Allisyn" and she never gets anything personalized (unless it's $pecial order$). 
After doing our school's yearbook for 2 years in a row, I've noticed that most classrooms have 2, 3 or 4 of a particular name...and at least 25% of each class has weird spelled names. Go with something that, upon reading, anyone can pronounce correctly. It will really help your child in the long run!

And, when you're frustrated, watch the "I love Lucy" episode where she's trying to name the baby!


----------



## corazon (Aug 30, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> What is your background..Irish, English, Scottish etc. that could help, lean towards that..


 
I'm half Scottish and I do like the British and Irish names more than any other.  We came up with Aidan looking at a Scottish baby name book.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 30, 2005)

Corozon,

 my kids all have easy names, Anthony (tony) Michael, Erica,( Ari) Gina (geens) Their kids are Tony's 2 girls Alyssa and Gianna, Ari's 2 boys Cade  Matthew and Carson Brady, Geens has little Ethan James and one due in Jan. we can't name yet    At first the names seemd odd, but, you get use to them and the kids just grow into the names...I had loved the name Ashley when Ari was born, my DH just didn't care for it, when Gina was born he said ahhh go ahead name the baby Ashley if you want to, I'm okay with it..Well I took one look at my little  Italian with a head of black hair and silver tips and said nope she's a Gina 
kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 30, 2005)

Moments after the birth of my first daughter, out of the seeming-blue, I asked my husband, "hey, how about Caroline?", and he nodded yes. It just fit. Like her name, she is very feminine, but also very strong. We had never been able to come up with a name until we met our child. Then along came Roseanne (I feel I must say this was in SA, and we had never heard of the actress of the same name). Again, right in the delivery room her name just hit me. Like her name, she's a sweet, soft, girly-girl, but also very strong. And you know what? She's always had this special perfume about her. Finally, our third girl. No name popped into my head in the delivery room. I felt terrible about it, guilty even! For three days she had no name. I kept thinking, what am I supposed to call this beautiful creature? Hey You? I started calling her "Bonnie" in my head, which ran contrary to my feelings on names...I had never liked anything cutesy-wutesy or overly trendy. We brainstormed every night. Erica? (both MIL and Mom hated), Stephanie? (14 other Stephanies born the same day). Finally we picked Jessica - didn't know how popular this name was in US. Meanwhile, Jessica grew into a true Bolshevek (a rebel - so proclaims my mom), her nickname: Jeshishka. Point is....I truly believe the right name often finds the baby.


----------



## The Z (Aug 31, 2005)

*Gilbert*

Girls
'Roxanne' (I think it sounds distinguished, for later, and I *LOVE* 'Roxy' because it's _sassy_)
'Marina' (I like the nautical theme and the lyrical flow of it)

Boys
'Gus' (my grandfather's name... unusual, and kinda goes with Gilbert).
'Noah' (probably common now, but I still like it)


Gilbert is actually a good last name as far as matching with a first name goes.  I have an uncle who's FIRST name is Gilbert.  Now THAT'S a little more unfortunate.  LOL


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 31, 2005)

Well these are just some I thought of by going through the alphabet.  My oldest boys name just came to me one night while I was lying in bed.......I'd been struggling thinking of names and I was just about to doze off and bam!  My middle sons name is my Grandmothers maiden name.  My third sons name just came to me out of the blue also.  Its amazing when you see your child and say their name it just fits.......at least it did for me.  Don't stress out about it it'll come to you and it'll be music to your ears once your bundle arrives.  But the best name you can ever hear is "Momma".
Boy:
Aiden
Ashton
Brendon
Dillon.....my youngest boys name
Dalton
Dawson
Easton
Kyler.....my oldest boys name but spelt differently.  I only know of 2 others and they are younger than him
Layton
Logan....my middle son
Mason
Phoenix
Reece
Riley

Girls:
Avery
Addison
Asia
Brooklyn
Brie
Grace "Gracie"
Haegan
Jaycee
Riley


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 31, 2005)

I like Mitchell, I realised today I have 2 of them in my class and 2 Breannas. In Year 6 there are 11 girls with 5 names between them!! Jessica, Breanna, Emily, Jordyn and Elizabeth.

Try to give the children different intials so it doesn't get confusing with mail later on.


----------



## Dove (Aug 31, 2005)

I met a very nice nurse today when Paul was in recovery. Her name is Pamela and she had the nicest accent. She is from England
The name John has been in our family for at least 5 generations..my first son's name,,The Irish version is Sean. (Shawn)
I like the name Michael, Michelle and Michaela.
Dove


----------



## callie (Aug 31, 2005)

Paul has always been one of my favorite names!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't ask me why but I've always loved the name Cruise for a little boy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2005)

Kirsten is a good name for your heritage.

(keer-sten) (keers-ten) you know what I mean I hope! lol


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2005)

elf my niece's name is pronounced keer-sten but it's spelled
kieristian


----------



## corazon (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your help everyone that replied!  Keep me posted if you think of more names.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 2, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> When I was pregnant with my youngest I loved the name Liam but DH said it reminded him of Liam Gallagher from Oasis!



Corazon- Wow, a baby how exciting!  congrats!

I've ALWAYS loved the name Liam...even more so when it reminds me of Liam Gallager from Oasis ( I love them even though they can be jerks). I used to work with a Liam who was HOT!~

I read a book once about careers and advancement, and one thing that I learned was that having a strong name really helps people professionally.  They suggested people who were named for example Jessica and went by Jes or Jessie for short to go with Jessica at work, as people were more likely to take them seriously if they didn't have a "cutsie name".  I LOVE cutsie names such as:

Maddie (short for Madeline)
Roxy 
Joey (girl short for joesephine)
etc.

Anyhow, I love some of the names you chose some of my favorites are: 
Marisol (always reminds me of Rob Thomas' wife who is BEAUTIFUL!)
Avery
Skye

I also always liked the names

skyler
Mallory
Jake ( I totaly agree with the person who said it is a strong manly name!)
Brynn
Conor
Raven
Ari
Jordan

Good luck!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 2, 2005)

I like Grayson Garrett Gilbert  and Gianna Gaileen Gilbert
Yeah..yeah..you're right....my boys are Larry, Lance and Loren.  lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 2, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> *Girls*
> 
> River
> Rain
> ...


 

Thanks Alix!!! 

I like Gray....and Marisol.....


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2005)

going subliminal here...

desiree
desiree
desiree
desiree

is it working yet ? lol


----------



## The Z (Sep 2, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> desiree
> desiree
> desiree
> desiree


 
Roxy
Roxy G
Ms Roxanne Gilbert
Professor Roxanne Gilbert
Doctor Roxanne Gilbert

See? Progression! (heh heh)


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2005)

Doctor Roxanne Gilbert

ah but see Z... my initials are D.D.S.
so with that you have the dentist thing
down already. a dentisit is a doctor right ?


----------



## corazon (Sep 2, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Yeah..yeah..you're right....my boys are Larry, Lance and Loren. lol


 
I like the name Lance too, but DH says no way. I also suggested Maddox, Theo, Blake, and Luke but they were beaten down as well.


----------



## The Z (Sep 3, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I like the name Lance too, but DH says no way. I also suggested Maddox, Theo, Blake, and Luke but they were beaten down as well.


 
I'm with him on all of those.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

Probably good thing he turned that one down....I've had to beat down Lance a number of times myself!  lol


----------



## The Z (Sep 3, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> I've had to beat down Lance a number of times myself! lol


 
  ( LOL )

Anybody with that name faces a future of being BEAT DOWN.  I'm serious, now.  No Lance.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 5, 2005)

How about Judson?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 5, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> going subliminal here...
> 
> desiree
> desiree
> ...


If you have a girl and you name her Desiree, do NOT give her a middle name like Olivia.  No girl wants the initials D.O.G.!!!!!

I love my daughter's name, Nancy Jean, which means full of grace/gift from God.  For boys, I kind of like the combination David Michael.  My grandson's name is Andrew Austin, which I think sounds nice together.  My granddaughter's name is Hannah Linda (the Linda for my mom), which means full of grace/beautiful.

 Barbara
Andrew and Hannah:


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 5, 2005)

We seem much more conservative about names here in the UK - granted, due to the TV and pop industries we have quite a few Kylies (no offence, Kyles!),Britneys etc...  but many of our names are family ones.

The Scottish culture of naming used to be 

first son named after paternal GrandF, second after maternal GF, first girl after maternal GM (that's my name!), second girl after maternal GM..(that's my sister!)  And then a free for all with the names of maternal and paternal uncles and aunts.

Names in my immediate family, Ishbel, Fiona, Catriona, Morag, Maeve, Elspeth.  Boys:  Malcolm, Iain, Alistair, Ruaridh (Rory), Torquil, James, Stewart, William.


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2005)

If you have a girl and you name her Desiree, do NOT give her a middle name like Olivia. No girl wants the initials D.O.G

i have to agree lol.
my name's desiree dawn.
but hey you can go desiree lynn if you want.
my son is william austin. i think it sounds good.


----------



## corazon (Sep 5, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Names in my immediate family, Ishbel, Fiona, Catriona, Morag, Maeve, Elspeth. Boys: Malcolm, Iain, Alistair, Ruaridh (Rory), Torquil, James, Stewart, William.


 
My sister's name is Fiona.  It was a rare name in the states when she was young but it is becoming heard of more and more.  I have a cousin named Alistair too, I do like that name.  Iain is too much like Aidan (our 2 year old) or we would consider that too.

Hey Ishbel, where do you live in Scotland?  My mom grew up in Montrose and plenty of family that still live in that area.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 7, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> My husband and I are having trouble coming up with baby names. We don't seem to have one we can agree on and the names we do agree on are just okay, nothing special. We would like something original but not too out there. Here are the names we've come up with so far.
> 
> *Boys*
> Gray
> ...


 
I like Rowan. It also could be used for a girls name. For boys I am also partial to Jackson, William, Harper, Kegan and Daniel. For girls I would have to choose between Hannah, Larissa, and Bailey.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not too keen on Rowan, simply because in Scottish folk lore it is the tree that one plants in the garden to keep witches from the door!

PS I've got 3 in my gardens!  (You can never be TOO careful!)


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

I am totally unbiased  in this, since my grandchildren have the most beautiful names - Elizabeth Ashton, Samantha Christine, Annabelle Grace, Charles Henry (Charlie)(he calls himself Chachi, he isn't quite 2)and Owen Matthew. Their names literally roll off my tongue and I don't know why. I get the warmest feeling even thinking of them. Also my oldest grandaughter, who is like my own child, Christy Leigh. How did I miss her?????????????She is grown up - the others are still little kids.


----------



## funny (Sep 8, 2005)

My couisn has got daughters called Ocean, Terryannfield, Alisha and one boy called Ian. The one is named after ocean finince from the tv and the is from liverpool footbal club.


----------



## licia (Sep 8, 2005)

Ian is John in Russian and other countries.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a few more I've just heard recently:

Ashlynn
Hayden


----------



## middie (Sep 8, 2005)

a lady came in to work to order a cake for her daughter.
her daughter's name was season.


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 9, 2005)

How about Ashley Lee Gilbert for a girl?  Or Liam Gray Gilbert for a boy?  I don't know - I was just trying out how some names sounded and "fit" together.

Bottom line is, when you see and hold your child, it will all fall into place!

Trust the process!!  And the very best wishes for you and your growing family!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm more for the old fashioned names, but what do you think about  the name Winston Charles for a boy or Ashleigh Nichole for a girl?


----------



## mish (Sep 13, 2005)

Came across this artcle today.

*Baby Names You Should Never Use. Ever*

Some things are just too cruel to inflict on anyone, especially when that someone is a sweet new baby. An archive assistant at Cornwall County Record Office in England may have done us all a great favor by revealing the odd, real-life names found in census, birth, death and marriage records dating back to the 16th century, reports The Associated Press. 

Helpfully, the Cornwall County Record Office has published the list--1,000 in all. "My all-time favorites are Abraham Thunderwolff and Freke Dorothy Fluck Lane," the aforementioned archivist, Rene Jackaman, told AP. Others include the following from the Hornblower family: Horatio, Azubia, Constantia, Jecoliah, Jedidah, Jerusha and Erastus. 

*Here are more. Remember, they're all real names:*
Boadicea Basher
Philadelphia Bunnyface
Faithful Cock
Susan Booze
Elizabeth Disco
Edward Evil
Fozzitt Bonds
Truth Bullock
Charity Chilly
Gentle Fudge
Obedience Ginger
Offspring Gurney
Levi Jeans

*Imagine receiving an invitation to these weddings:*
Nicholas Bone and Priscilla Skin were joined in wedlock in 1636.
Charles Swine and Jane Ham wed in 1711.
John Mutton and Ann Veale married in 1791.
Richard Dinner and Mary Cook said "I do" in 1802.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 13, 2005)

Mish - lol! As a medical transcriptionist we come across all the bizarro names. I'll see if I can dig up a few to post. On second thought, I don't think I can post patient names - however, the docs aren't far behind. There's a doctor here in Charleston whose name is - no lie - Strait Fairy


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Strait Fairy



If anyone ever wanted to know the definition of oxymoron this is it


----------



## mish (Sep 13, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Mish - lol! As a medical transcriptionist we come across all the bizarro names. I'll see if I can dig up a few to post. On second thought, I don't think I can post patient names - however, the docs aren't far behind. There's a doctor here in Charleston whose name is - no lie - Strait Fairy


 
marmalady   

Would have loved to be at Brad & Jens wedding when they married - for the announcement:

Ladies and gentlmen, here are The Pitts.


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2005)

i had a teacher in high school. his name was michael mouse.
no joke. everyday someone was calling him mickey


----------



## mish (Sep 13, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> If anyone ever wanted to know the definition of oxymoron this is it


 
elfie, wouldn't that make his 13 yr old son "Master Fairy."


----------



## corazon (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, you guys are too much!  I am still laughing!


----------



## mish (Sep 13, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Oh, you guys are too much! I am still laughing!


 
Me three, corazon  What a good sport you are, letting us get a little wacky. Btw congrats, & your baby is cute, cute, cute. Here's a link I hope will give you more "sensible" ideas.  

http://babyzone.com/features/content/default.asp?TopicID=30


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2005)

mish are you saying we're not sensible ?????? lol


----------



## funny (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the name Antoina for a girl


----------



## JessBoBess (Sep 15, 2005)

I've always known people who share my name and it's rather comforting.  Some of my friends have beautiful and uncommon names and hate it.  As an example, there's Siobhan (shi- vaughn) who sounds petite and french, but is a stocky redhead.  And nobody knows how to spell her name.  She has always been an extreme tomboy who prefers BMX racing to ballet, and I just find that her name really doesn't suit her.  I like neutral, traditional names.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

If your last name is Weiser, whatever you do, don't name the kid Bud. (True story.)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

If your last name is Pryde, whatever you do don't name the little baby girl Gaye.


----------



## callie (Sep 15, 2005)

you guys are funny!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2005)

A friend of mine is going to name his son Brock... It's a nice strong name.  I'm starting to like it but at first all I could think of was BROCK the ROCK...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I went to school with a Brock and we always calle dhim Broccoli....mind you thats when we were in college....


----------



## corazon (Sep 15, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I went to school with a Brock and we always calle dhim Broccoli....mind you thats when we were in college....


 
There was a boy in my elementary school with the same case.  Don't worry, I won't name him Brock.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> If your last name is Weiser, whatever you do, don't name the kid Bud. (True story.)


 
But, this one is TRUE.  Guess one might take into consideration what the nickname will be.   Kids can be awfully cruel.  (The name was actually Bernard, & Bud for short.)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I've had a few select names thrown my way too....one way or another a child will be bugged even with the biggest walls around him!  All you can tell tehm is to laugh with the culprits and soon they wont find it as humerous


----------



## Paolita (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe it is very important to think about the name and what historical implications it has. I knew this boy named Adolf and everyone was like bothering him with ww2 jokes and stuff. Or I knew this girl named Ursula and she was around 7 o 8 when the little mermaid came out. The mean witch in the little mermaid was called Ursula and the girl was always upset when others called her the mean one or stuff like that. Kids tend to be mean with each other, especially in school and under peer pressure. I do not have any kids of my own... yet. But my fiance and I have already chosen some we like and that would go well with his last name GILLIS.

Boy: Raphael, Alexandre, 

Girls: Louise (Like it especially in Spanish: Luisa), Beatrice


----------



## Paolita (Sep 15, 2005)

I heard this joke once:

A psychologist told three mothers she could figure out what their fantasies were by the names they had given their kids. She says to the first mother:

"I know you have an obsession with money because you named your daughter Penny"

Then she said to the second mother:

"I know you are obsessed with food and sweets because you named your daughter Candy."

Suddenly the third mother drags his kid out of the room saying: 

"Hurry up and lest go, Dick"


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2005)

LOL!  Very cute!  Thanks for the giggle


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

ROTF!!!  Too funny!!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 15, 2005)

How about........

    Jerry Christmas and Crystal Chandlier ??????????


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Paolita said:
			
		

> Suddenly the third mother drags his kid out of the room saying:
> 
> "Hurry up and lest go, Dick"


 
I bet their family name was Cox....


----------



## corazon (Sep 16, 2005)

Jeane Poole?


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are a Few Scottish names I found with a couple I added !  

Girls Names

Alexandra
Eileen
Evenstar
Iseabail = Is-eh-bel
Keitha
Marina

Boys Names

Conway
Donovan
Evander
Gilroy
Ivor
Kaelan
Keegan
Magnus
Nicolai
Quentin
Quinlan
Ross
Zachary


----------



## funny (Sep 22, 2005)

Jacob
Emily
Michael
Emma
Joshua
Madison
Matthew
Hannah
Andrew
Olivia
Joseph
Abigail
Ethan
Alexis
Daniel
Ashley
Christopher
Elizabeth
Anthony
Samantha
 David
I found this name on the net


----------



## cara (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the names

Hedda
Maira
Joanna
Jemina
for girls

Bjarne
Aaron
Lucas
Frederick
Tristan
for boys..


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 26, 2005)

Have you and hubby agreed on any yet, Corazon???


----------



## corazon (Sep 26, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Have you and hubby agreed on any yet, Corazon???


 
Hmm...no, I don't think we have.  We talked about it last night a little bit.  He suggested Thalonieus as a joke.


----------

